# coño en Sudamérica



## lazarus1907

Buenas,

A menos que esté diciendo una tontería, en España esta palabra se usa muchísimo en sentido muy vulgar para referirse a las partes íntimas de la mujer, y también como interjección de sorpresa, etc... Así que si eres de España, por favor contesta sólo en si tu región significa algo completamente distinto, o disientes *radicalmente *de lo arriba expuesto.

Estoy particularmente interesado en cómo se usa en otros países (si se usa), porque recuerdo que cuando mi hermano volvió hace muchos años de California, le llamaban "el coño" por lo mucho que decía esa palabra y por lo divertido que, al parecer, la encontraron.

Cuantas más respuestas de más países, mejor.
Gracias.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Yo tambien quisiera saber si se escucha solamente entre hombres, o si las mujeres tambien se usen.


----------



## alc112

Hola!!
Acá en Argentina no se usa esa palabra. al menos en mi provincia, no sé si en alguna otra sí.

Saludos


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, Lazarus.


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias,  alc112 

Aprecio mucho que te hayas molestado en responderme. Usaré una generalización poco rigurosa extendiendo tu respuesta al resto de Argentina, si ningún otro argentino está en desacuerdo, claro.


----------



## SpiceMan

¡¿¡¿Cómo que no se usa?!?! ¿Y cuando contamos chistes de gallegos? 

No, nunca lo escuché en Argentina, excepto en el caso que expuse .


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Caramba, SpiceMan!

Eres incapaz de escribir varios mensajes sin soltar un broma o una ironía, ¿eh?
La pregunta que hice es más seria de lo que te imaginas. Si no estás de acuerdo, por favor házmelo saber de inmediato.


----------



## MarcB

*Lo he oido en varios paises pero menos que en España y sobre todo en el sentido de exclamacion. Los Dominicanos suelen decir coñazo.
*


----------



## SpiceMan

Si, es más fuerte que yo . Pero creo que es cierto lo que dije: excepto al intentar sonar español, no se usa en Argentina. O sea, para el caso, no se usa en Argentina.


----------



## lazarus1907

MarcB said:
			
		

> *Lo he oido en varios paises pero menos que en España y sobre todo en el sentido de exclamacion. Los Dominicanos suelen decir coñazo.
> *



¿En qué países? Es muy importante para mí.
¿Usan los dominicanos "coñazo" en sentido de "tostón / rollo"? Esto no me lo esperaba.


----------



## alc112

Recién encontré esto:
http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/Studios/4514/c.html
Fijate la grosería que sigue a c*ñ*. Dice que se usa en Venezuela. Pero son dos palabras.
Saludos


----------



## CheRie

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿En qué países? Es muy importante para mí.
> ¿Usan los dominicanos "coñazo" en sentido de "tostón / rollo"? Esto no me lo esperaba.


 
Lazarus1907, el término es utilizado comunmente en Venezuela como expresión de sorpresa y también como insulto. Por supuesto, es una mala palabra pero muy utilizada. Al igual que en Dominicana, decimos "coñazo" pero para referirnos a un golpe.


----------



## arashe

CheRie said:
			
		

> Lazarus1907, el término es utilizado comunmente en Venezuela como expresión de sorpresa y también como insulto. Por supuesto, es una mala palabra pero muy utilizada. Al igual que en Dominicana, decimos "coñazo" pero para referirnos a un golpe.


 
estoy totalmente de acuerdo en la explicación del uso de la palabra coño en Venezuela. la expresión frecuantemente oida es: COÑO VALE!!!


----------



## Yuribear

En México tampoco se usa más que cuando hacemos bromas imitando a como hablan los españoles.... y no me regañes como al spiceman

bueno.... pero creo que preguntaste en Sudamérica... y qué nosotros no contamos por estar en el norte??

Saludos!!


----------



## MarcB

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿En qué países? Es muy importante para mí.
> ¿Usan los dominicanos "coñazo" en sentido de "tostón / rollo"? Esto no me lo esperaba.


Ya otros han contestado. Yo diria en la zona del caribe: las islas, Col y Ven,partes de Centroamerica y Peru .
al igual de Venezuela. Como exclimacion o insulto. Se dice co** de su madre/abuela. Muchas veces se oye junto a carajo.


----------



## belén

En Cuba también se usa, pero no está en Sudamerica tampoco.  No sé si te sirve.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias a todos. Es exactamente to que quería saber.


----------



## lazarus1907

Yuribear said:
			
		

> En México tampoco se usa más que cuando hacemos bromas imitando a como hablan los españoles.... y no me regañes como al spiceman
> 
> bueno.... pero creo que preguntaste en Sudamérica... y qué nosotros no contamos por estar en el norte??
> 
> Saludos!!



Perdona, no debería haber dicho Sudamérica; fue una torpeza mía.


----------



## SADACA

CheRie said:
			
		

> Lazarus1907, el término es utilizado comunmente en Venezuela como expresión de sorpresa y también como insulto. Por supuesto, es una mala palabra pero muy utilizada. Al igual que en Dominicana, decimos "coñazo" pero para referirnos a un golpe.


 
Creo que te quedaste corta!

Los Venezolanos no podemos vivir sin esta palabra, después de papá y mamá es la palabra que aprenden los niños (primero se las enseñamos como una gracia y después no sabemos que hacer para que no la repitan)

Para saludar, para despedirse, para contar algo, alegria, tristeza, enojo, sorpresa, admiración. Es verbo, sustantivo, es un sitio, es interjección y adjetivo; en una conversación normal CÑ sustituye facilmente al 10% de las palabras. 
Me voy pál...


----------



## lazarus1907

Por muy vulgar que sea la palabra, no entiendo cómo algunos diccionarios para extranjeros la omiten. A mí me sienta fatal cuando he pagado por un diccionario que no puedo usar para averiguar el significado de una palabra que se oye con tantísima frecuencia. Si la palabra es vulgar y fea, es asunto mío decidir si la uso o no, pero quiero saber qué significa.


----------



## CheRie

SADACA said:
			
		

> Creo que te quedaste corta!
> 
> Los Venezolanos no podemos vivir sin esta palabra, después de papá y mamá es la palabra que aprenden los niños (primero se las enseñamos como una gracia y después no sabemos que hacer para que no la repitan)
> 
> Para saludar, para despedirse, para contar algo, alegria, tristeza, enojo, sorpresa, admiración. Es verbo, sustantivo, es un sitio, es interjección y adjetivo; en una conversación normal CÑ sustituye facilmente al 10% de las palabras.
> Me voy pál...


 
Jajajajajajaja! Tienes toda la razón Sammy D! 
Lazarus1907: en ningún diccionario encontratrás una descripción tan exacta de como y cuanto utilizamos la palabra en Venezuela!


----------



## Walterronnny

En Peru, aunque hace muchos años de que no voy, se usa solo para decir de forma vulgar la parte reproductora femenina.. otra palabra similar es "concha".. tan vulgar como la de este thread..


----------



## lazarus1907

Hi CheRie,

No digo que exista un diccionario capaz de describir con exhaustivo detalle lo que significa, pero al menos puede darte una pista, ¿no?


----------



## Viriato

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Por muy vulgar que sea la palabra, no entiendo cómo algunos diccionarios para extranjeros la omiten. A mí me sienta fatal cuando he pagado por un diccionario que no puedo usar para averiguar el significado de una palabra que se oye con tantísima frecuencia. Si la palabra es vulgar y fea, es asunto mío decidir si la uso o no, pero quiero saber qué significa.


Lazarus, totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
Por si te sirve aquí tienes la definición de la palabra según el DRAE. Vienen varios usos en distintos paises.
_*coño*.(Del lat. cŭnnus).1. m. malson. Parte externa del aparato genital de la hembra.2. m. despect. Chile. español (ǁ natural de España).3. m. vulg. Ven. tipo (ǁ individuo).4. adj. Chile y Ecuad. tacaño (ǁ miserable)._
_*coño*.1. interj. U. para expresar diversos estados de ánimo, especialmente extrañeza o enfado._
Saludos.


----------



## CheRie

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Hi CheRie,
> 
> No digo que exista un diccionario capaz de describir con exhaustivo detalle lo que significa, pero al menos puede darte una pista, ¿no?


 
Si, tienes razón, así debería ser.


----------



## Gargoyle

*coño**.*(Del lat. _cŭnnus_).*1.* m. malson. Parte externa del aparato genital de la hembra.*2.* m. despect._ Chile._ *español* (ǁ natural de España).*3.* m. vulg._ Ven._ *tipo* (ǁ individuo).*4.* adj._ Chile_ y_ Ecuad._ *tacaño* (ǁ miserable).*coño.**1.* interj. U. para expresar diversos estados de ánimo, especialmente extrañeza o enfado.------------------


En Canarias al menos se dice:
-La tienda está para allá para el co_ _ (quiere decir que está muy alejado el lugar donde se encuentra la tienda)
-O cuando estás cabreado por algo y se te acerca una persona a decirte algo, por ejemplo la persona que te ofendió, puedes decirle "vete para el co_ _)...significa que te pierdas de vista porque no te quiere ni ver.

Quiero aclarar que esto obviamente es utilizado de manera informal.
El segundo ejemplo que dí es un poco fuerte, tienes que estar al borde de los nervios para decir eso.

Saludos


----------



## srw236

Me sorprende q ningun caribenho haya contestado....es una palabra super importante en el habla carribenha, sea dominicana, boricua, cubana...en NYC todo el mundo conoce la palabra conho aunque no entienda nada de castellano....


----------



## SADACA

srw236 said:
			
		

> Me sorprende q ningun caribenho haya contestado....es una palabra super importante en el habla carribenha, sea dominicana, boricua, cubana...en NYC todo el mundo conoce la palabra conho aunque no entienda nada de castellano....


 
¡Los venezolanos somos caribeños! ¿no?


----------



## alexaspe

Hola Lazarus,

la herramienta perfecta para poder solucionar tus dudas linguísticas es el Gran diccionario de la lengua española, entre otros, lo puedes localizar en la página www.rae.es y en cuanto a coño expone lo siguiente:

*coño**.*
 (Del lat. _cŭnnus_).
* 1.* m. malson. Parte externa del aparato genital de la hembra.
* 2.* m. despect._ Chile._ *español*  (ǁ natural de España).
* 3.* m. vulg._ Ven._ *tipo*  (ǁ individuo).
* 4.* adj._ Chile_ y_ Ecuad._ *tacaño*  (ǁ miserable). *coño.*
* 1.* interj. U. para expresar diversos estados de ánimo, especialmente extrañeza o enfado.  

Así pues, supuestamente, se supone que esta eminente institución dispone de estudios para poder afirmar que, por ejemplo, en Chile se utiliza vulgarmente coño para referirse a un español. Está claro que no todos los chilenos lo sabrán y los que la saben la utilizarán, todo depende. Pero es obvio que en algunas regiones así lo utilizan... 
Yo especialmente utilizo la última acepción, como una interjección que denota una parte de extrañeza y un poquito de enfado (muy poco) y me acuerdo que un amigo mío que estudiábamos en Inglaterra, Norwich, también le hacía muchísima gracia y la repetía con frecuencia. No hay nada de malo que usar las palabras que uno prefiera, no???

Espero que te haya ayudado.
Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

El DRAE es lo primero que miré, pero algunos de los miembros de este foro no están completamente de acuerdo, o han aportado algún significado muy usado no incluido. Otros aseguran que se usa en países que no se hallan en la lista.

Por eso abrí este hilo.

Por cierto, mira arriba (Gargoyle)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Lazarus1907,
como Yuribear te ha dicho, en México no es nada común usarla, y me atrevo a generalizar que el *no uso* se extiende a toda la República. Yo la uso mucho por herencia y todos se ríen cuando la uso, pero como no me gusta usar malas palabras y aquí no lo es, prefiero usar co*o como expresión de sorpresa o disgusto que usar otras que aquí si son groserías. Ya se que es una tontería cómo lo pienso pero...
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## lazarus1907

> Ya se que es una tontería cómo lo pienso pero...


Si pensara que es una tontería, nunca hubiera puesto la pregunta en primer lugar. De hecho, pregunté por la opinión de algún mexicano.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Comprendo pero dicen que el loro es verde en cualquier lugar, entonces ahora que lo recapacité, pensé que mi idea de que en México no es una vulgaridad -porque no se usa- no quita que la palabra en sí lo sea y que de cualquier modo estoy usando una grosería aunque según yo no las uso... 
¿me explico?
Saludos


----------



## santi

Bueno en realidad aqui(en colombia) esa palabra no es tan comun, casi nadie dice eso, aqui usamos otras palabras para expresar emociones y para describir la genitalia femenina si quieren ejemplos con mucho gusto,pero solo cumplo con contestar lo de la palabrita!!! saludos a todos 

this is


----------



## SADACA

alexaspe said:
			
		

> Hola Lazarus,
> 
> la herramienta perfecta para poder solucionar tus dudas linguísticas es el Gran diccionario de la lengua española, entre otros, lo puedes localizar en la página www.rae.es y en cuanto a coño expone lo siguiente:
> 
> *coño**.*
> 
> *3.* m. vulg._ Ven._ *tipo* (ǁ individuo).


 
Difiero totalmente con lo de "herramienta perfecta", como puedes ver (si leiste mi post), en cuanto al uso en Venezuela de "coño", ni siquiera se aproxima en un mínmo a las acepciones, usos y sobre todo IMPORTANCIA que esta palabra tiene en nuestro vocabulario habitual,

La RAE no sabe un C*** sobre el uso de esta palabra en Venezuela


----------



## beatrizg

Estoy de acuerdo con santi. En Colombia (país caribeño y andino) la palabra se entiende perfectamente y es posible que se use un poco, pero yo diría que es por la vecindad con Venezuela y la influencia de España. 





			
				santi said:
			
		

> Bueno en realidad aqui(en colombia) esa palabra no es tan comun, casi nadie dice eso, aqui usamos otras palabras para expresar emociones y para describir la genitalia femenina si quieren ejemplos con mucho gusto,pero solo cumplo con contestar lo de la palabrita!!! saludos a todos
> 
> this is


----------



## Dandee

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> ¡¿¡¿Cómo que no se usa?!?! ¿Y cuando contamos chistes de gallegos?
> 
> No, nunca lo escuché en Argentina, excepto en el caso que expuse .


 
Me acuerdo que hace más de diez años se había generalizado el uso de la palabra *coño (coños) *por la personificación humorística de José Sacristán que hacía el cómico Mario Sapag por motivo de la película "No estamos solos". Parece que no muchos sabían lo que significaba ya que algún tiempo después el cómico empezó a alternar la palabra *moño (moños) *hasta que reemplazó definitivamente con ésta el uso de *coño*.
Seguarmente habrá recibido algún llamado de atención. Pero esto es solo una anécdota porque la palabra coño no forma parte del vocabulario argentino.
Saludos.

Dandee


----------



## JCMA

Como expresion de asombro ante un hecho insolito EJ:"Cooño! viste eso?"

Como expresion de enfado ante una mala accion o error de una persona.EJ:"Cooño!!!! que hiciste??"

Como expresion de llamado a si mismo a reflexion.EJ:"Coño! tengo que salir de esa deuda!"

Como complemento a una pregunta en una situacion fuera de lo normal.EJ:"Que coño fue lo que paso aqui???"

Como expresion de preocupacion o angustia EJ :"Ay! Coño! ahora que hago ???"

Como definicion de una gran distancia indeterminada. EJ:"Eso queda mas lejos que el Coño!!!"

Como expresion de pereza o indisposicion de hacer algo.EJ: "Ay! Coño! no me provoca ni salir."

Como expresion de algo sumamente importante.EJ: "No voy para alla ni por el coño !!!"

Como expresion de halago. EJ:"Cooño!,zapatos nuevos???"

Esta singular palabra tiene una utilidad similar a la de Joder, con la excepcion de que no se puede
conjugar ya que no es un verbo, lo que la hace menos versatil, pero siempre adorna nuestras expresiones con un toque muy particular.

A continuacion una muestra de todos los posibles usos de esta otra palabra tan util: Coño.

* Duda: Que coño es esto?
* Maternal: ???Y ese coñito de su madre que!!!
* Peligro: Coño! Casi me caigo...!
* Despedida: Me voy 'pal coño...!
* Despedida: Vete 'pal coño...!
* Distancias: Fulano vive en el quinto coño...
* Dificultad: No entiendo un coño...
* Dolor: Coñoooooo!!!
* Negacion: Que no, coño!
* Rechazo: Deja, coño...
* Agresion: El coño de tu madre...!
* Saludos: Como coño estas ?
* Localizacion: Donde coño esta mi lapiz?
* Indiferencia: Me importa un coño...!
* Placer: ?Ay, Que rico, coño...!
* Insulto: Muerete, coño...!!! y si tienes las bolas bien puestas y eres capaz de aguantar unos coñazos, puedes decirle a cualquiera COÑO DE TU MADRE y esperar a ver la reacción del otro

PD: coñazo no tiene nada que ver con coño, aunque puedes conjugar:

Coño! que coñazo me dieron


----------



## Gargoyle

Pedazo de explicación sobre el coño ¿eh?
¡no se te ha escapado ni una JCMA!
Pensado yo...muchos de los usos que has dado, también se utilizan aquí en las Islas Canarias, no sabía que eran tantos


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Coño, JCMA! ¡Nos has escrito una tesis completa!
¡Muy bueno, en serio!  
Tomo nota


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

lazarus1907 said:


> Buenas,
> 
> A menos que esté diciendo una tontería, en España esta palabra se usa muchísimo en sentido muy vulgar para referirse a las partes íntimas de la mujer, y también como interjección de sorpresa, etc... Así que si eres de España, por favor contesta sólo en si tu región significa algo completamente distinto, o disientes *radicalmente *de lo arriba expuesto.
> 
> Estoy particularmente interesado en cómo se usa en otros países (si se usa), porque recuerdo que cuando mi hermano volvió hace muchos años de California, le llamaban "el coño" por lo mucho que decía esa palabra y por lo divertido que, al parecer, la encontraron.
> 
> Cuantas más respuestas de más países, mejor.
> Gracias.


Tropecé con este ya viejo hilo tuyo y compruebo tu interés en conocer el eventual uso en otros paises distintos de España.

Me llama la atención que varios argentinos opinen que el término no se conoce en Argentina, pero habiendo pasado mi infancia y primera juventud en ese país puedo asegurarte que si se usa, aunque más no fuera en forma ocasional.

Si bien los argentinos no se distinguen por ser demasiado reservados en usar palabras duras, desde chicos nuestras madres y abuelas nos prohibian decir _*coño *_por ser una palabra 'muy grosera' y por lo tanto no lo incorporamos en nuestro léxico diario como expresión aislada.

Sin embargo, tanto en Argentina como en Chile se solía usar el término en los siguientes contextos :

_*coño = español*_, aunque no en forma peyorativa sino que por el frecuente uso que de la expresión hacían los españoles.
_'Andá al almacén del *coño* de la esquina a comprar un kilo de azucar'._

_*coño = avaro*_, _*poco desprendido*_, debido a que los argentinos, acostumbrados en anteriores épocas de bonanza al abundante consumo de carne y alimentación barata, confundían la frugalidad de los primeros inmigrantes con avaricia.
_'Andá al almacen del español de la esquina y decile que no sea *coño*, que nos fíe un kilo de azucar'._

Es posible que esas aceptaciones del término hayan caído en desuso entre las nuevas generaciones, aunque consultando con amigos argentinos y chilenos me dicen que si las conocen y usan ocasionalmente.

El siguiente sitio avala lo expuesto.
http://etimologias.dechile.net/?con.o


----------



## Mariarayen

La verdad recién me entero de que en mi país se usa la palabra coño, que sabemos qué es, claro, pero no la usamos. Acá se usa otra palabra:concha y se usa de la misma manera que coño en España, es decir como insulto, para expresar que está lejos, etc.  Y no es que yo sea de las "nuevas" generaciones", lamentablemente no   
Tal vez en los ejemplos que da Juan Carlos esas personas imitaban el habla del español al que le compraban, no sé, pero yo jamás escuché que se usara por acá.


----------



## Este-Ban-Dido

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿En qué países? Es muy importante para mí.
> ¿Usan los dominicanos "coñazo" en sentido de "tostón / rollo"? Esto no me lo esperaba.



En Colombia, por lo menos en Bogotá, se utiliza para referirse a un "puño" o un "golpe con el puño" en la cara o rostro. 
Ej: -Durante la pelea me dieron/pegaron un coñazo.


----------



## JABON

lazarus1907 said:


> Por muy vulgar que sea la palabra, no entiendo cómo algunos diccionarios para extranjeros la omiten. A mí me sienta fatal cuando he pagado por un diccionario que no puedo usar para averiguar el significado de una palabra que se oye con tantísima frecuencia. Si la palabra es vulgar y fea, es asunto mío decidir si la uso o no, pero quiero saber qué significa.



Hola Lazarus y hola a todos:

Estoy de acuerdo con Lazarus en la cuestión del conocimiento y que cada quien resuelva usarlo o no.
En El Salvador comúnmente no usamos ese término, a dos o tres viajados se los he oído decir.
Sí, aquí abunda un lenguaje florido de mucha connotación sexual, vulgar o feo.
Pero eso le da una identidad propia a cada pueblo.
Saludos


----------



## Betildus

Viriato said:


> Lazarus, totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
> Por si te sirve aquí tienes la definición de la palabra según el DRAE. Vienen varios usos en distintos paises.
> _*coño*.(Del lat. cŭnnus).1. m. malson. *Parte externa (OJO, la vulva)*del aparato genital de la hembra.2. m. despect. Chile. español (ǁ natural de España).3. m. vulg. Ven. tipo (ǁ individuo).4. adj. Chile y Ecuad. tacaño (ǁ miserable)._
> _*coño*.1. interj. U. para expresar diversos estados de ánimo, especialmente extrañeza o enfado._
> Saludos.


Aquí no se usa para nada de lo que han expuesto los foreros de los otros países, excepto para lo destacado en rojo, sería como el equivalente al "sudaca" de los españoles.

Saludos


----------



## Photographe

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> _*coño = español*_, aunque no en forma peyorativa sino que por el frecuente uso que de la expresión hacían los españoles.
> _'Andá al almacén del *coño* de la esquina a comprar un kilo de azucar'._
> 
> _*coño = avaro*_, _*poco desprendido*_, debido a que los argentinos, acostumbrados en anteriores épocas de bonanza al abundante consumo de carne y alimentación barata, confundían la frugalidad de los primeros inmigrantes con avaricia.
> _'Andá al almacen del español de la esquina y decile que no sea *coño*, que nos fíe un kilo de azucar'._
> 
> Es posible que esas aceptaciones del término hayan caído en desuso entre las nuevas generaciones, aunque consultando con amigos argentinos y chilenos me dicen que si las conocen y usan ocasionalmente.




Dentro de lo que conozco, utilizar "coño" para referirse a un hombre originario de España, no me parece muy común en Chile. Sí he escuchado un uso más común (y que incluso yo he utilizado mucho), es para referirse a la forma de hablar propia de España:
_
Esta película está hablada en coño_  (para aludir aquellas obras tanto originarias de España, como las que son dobladas con su acento).

Me parece bastante coherente, si consideramos que buena parte de los diferentes acentos y jergas nos llegan a través de las películas, muchas con lenguaje soez, siendo _coño_ la palabra que más llama la atención dentro de la demás jerga española. Me atrevo a decir que muchos de mis compatriotas ni siquiera conocen el significado original de la palabra (de hecho, yo no lo sabía hasta hace unos pocos años), pero sí sabemos que es una expresión que distingue a España como país: si alguien quiere imitar humorísticamente a un español, no tengan duda que usará esta palabra en su monólogo.

Dicho sea de paso, he escuchado a muchos chilenos que consideran cachonda (libidinosa, estimulante sexual) la forma de hablar de españoles (o más bien, de españolas)... asunto que alguna vez vi explicado con el sencillo argumento de que la mayor parte de las películas porno que habrían llegado a Chile en cierta época, eran dobladas en España. No sé que tan cierta será la explicación.

Sobre la acepción de _coño _como tacaño, jamás la había escuchado en mi país. Cuando alguien es avaro, acá decimos "apretado" o "manito de guagua" (guagua=bebé) ... si eso tiene alguna relación, yo no tengo la respuesta. 

Saludos.


----------



## Argótide

Photographe said:


> Dentro de lo que conozco, utilizar "coño" para referirse a un hombre originario de España, no me parece muy común en Chile. Sí he escuchado un uso más común (y que incluso yo he utilizado mucho), es para referirse a la forma de hablar propia de España:
> 
> _Esta película está hablada en coño_ (para aludir aquellas obras tanto originarias de España, como las que son dobladas con su acento).


 
¡Hey, esto enlaza muy bien con otro hilo donde hemos estado hablando sobre la posible adopción del término "españolismo" para refererirnos al vocabulario privativo de España! ¿Y si lo llamamos "coño"?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Argótide said:


> ¡Hey, esto enlaza muy bien con otro hilo donde hemos estado hablando sobre la posible adopción del término "españolismo" para refererirnos al vocabulario privativo de España! ¿Y si lo llamamos "coño"?


 
En todo caso sería un "coñismo", ¿no?


----------



## Argótide

ToñoTorreón said:


> En todo caso sería un "coñismo", ¿no?


 
Es cierto. Tienes toda la razón, TT. 
Coño sería el adjetivo, como en la oración "_A dos velas_ es un término coño."


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Betildus said:


> Aquí no se usa para nada de lo que han expuesto los foreros de los otros países, excepto para lo destacado en rojo, sería como el equivalente al "sudaca" de los españoles.
> 
> Saludos


Así es.

_*sudaca*_ (España, pero también Alemania, aunque no son hispanoparlantes) = _*hispanoamericano*_
_*coño *_= (Argentina y Chile) = *español*
_*bachicha*_ (Argentina y Chile) = _*italiano*_
_*gabacho*_ (Argentina y Chile) = _*francés*_
_*gringo*_ (en general) = *inglés/norteamericano angloparlante*. En Argentina ocasionalmente para cualquier extranjero distinto del hispanoparlante.


----------



## yserien

belén said:


> En Cuba también se usa, pero no está en Sudamerica tampoco.  No sé si te sirve.
> 
> Saludos,
> Belén


Creo que en Sudamerica se llama "concha".


----------



## Jellby

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> _*gabacho*_ (Argentina y Chile) = _*francés*_



y España. También "franchute".


----------



## Betildus

Photographe said:


> Dentro de lo que conozco, utilizar "coño" para referirse a un hombre originario de España, no me parece muy común en Chile. Sí he escuchado un uso más común (y que incluso yo he utilizado mucho), es para referirse a la forma de hablar propia de España:


Lo que pasa es que tú eres muy jovencito y este es un término que se usa en Chile desde mucho tiempo y es más común de lo que crees. Quizás las personas más jóvenes lo usan como es usado en España.
Ahora si es peyorativo o no, depende de la entonación de la voz o dentro del contexto en el que esté.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Viriato said:


> Lazarus, totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
> Por si te sirve aquí tienes la definición de la palabra según el DRAE. Vienen varios usos en distintos paises.
> _*coño*.(Del lat. cŭnnus).1. m. malson. Parte externa del aparato genital de la hembra.2. m. despect. Chile. español (ǁ natural de España).3. m. vulg. Ven. tipo (ǁ individuo).4. adj. Chile y Ecuad. tacaño (ǁ miserable)._
> _*coño*.1. interj. U. para expresar diversos estados de ánimo, especialmente extrañeza o enfado._
> Saludos.


_2. *coño* = m. despect. Chile. español (ǁ natural de España)._

Respecto a la definición que contribuyes en tu post deseo aclarar para tranquilidad de nuestros amigos foreros españoles que el término _*coño*_ aplicado a los españoles en rigor _no_ era utilizado en Argentina y Chile en un tono francamente despectivo, sino más bien en un contexto de ligero resentimiento y sin un ánimo ofensivo.
_'El *coño* (español) del almacén nuevamente ha subido los precios'._

Hay que tener presente que actualmente en Argentina y Chile no hay comparativamente muchos españoles de primera y segunda generación que puedan usar el término como expresion frecuente. Los actuales descendientes de los españoles de las inmigraciones masivas entre 1888 (Ley Avellaneda abriendo la inmigración) y principios del siglo pasado ya han asimilado el hablar diario argentino y depuesto el uso del _*coño.*_

Es posiblemente por ello que el término referido a _*español*_ haya caído en franco desuso, ya que no se lo escucha casi nunca en boca de españoles asimilados.


----------



## totor

lazarus1907 said:


> No digo que exista un diccionario capaz de describir con exhaustivo detalle lo que significa, pero al menos puede darte una pista, ¿no?



Bueno, Lazarus, ese diccionario realmente existe, y se llama _Diccionario secreto,_ de Camilo José Cela, aunque es muy viejo y no sé si lo conseguirás. Es de Editorial Alfaguara, 1968.

Lamentablemente, yo tengo sólo el tomo I, que está dedicado a las series _coleo y afines_. Presumiblemente, en el tomo II encontrarás tu palabreja. (No puedo asegurarlo porque no figura el plan general de la obra.)


----------



## Marcelot

Yo quisiera añadir algo sobre Venezuela, he oído a más venezolanos que dicen "coño" que a españoles (lo cual es muchísimo).

Y no sé si los amigos venezolanos estarán de acuerdo, pero se lo he oído a gente culta y de mucho dinero (perdón si suena frívolo, pero lo aclaro para que nos situemos mejor).

Saludos .


----------



## Mariarayen

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Así es.
> 
> _*sudaca*_ (España, pero también Alemania, aunque no son hispanoparlantes) = _*hispanoamericano*_
> _*coño *_= (Argentina y Chile) = *español*
> _*bachicha*_ (Argentina y Chile) = _*italiano*_
> _*gabacho*_ (Argentina y Chile) = _*francés*_
> _*gringo*_ (en general) = *inglés/norteamericano angloparlante*. En Argentina ocasionalmente para cualquier extranjero distinto del hispanoparlante.



Juan Carlos insisto ese uso de coño no se da ni se dio en Argentina, de hecho lo podés leer en la definición que copió Betildus, se da en Chile. Directamente no usamos la palabra coño, como ya dijeron otros argentinos.

Nosotros diríamos:
*gallego: *español (porque la mayoría de los inmigrantes españoles vinieron de Galicia)
*tano:* italiano (igual que para los españoles, porque hubo gran cantidad de napolitanos)


----------



## Mariarayen

totor said:


> Bueno, Lazarus, ese diccionario realmente existe, y se llama _Diccionario secreto,_ de Camilo José Cela, aunque es muy viejo y no sé si lo conseguirás. Es de Editorial Alfaguara, 1968.
> 
> Lamentablemente, yo tengo sólo el tomo I, que está dedicado a las series _coleo y afines_. Presumiblemente, en el tomo II encontrarás tu palabreja. (No puedo asegurarlo porque no figura el plan general de la obra.)



¿El de Cela es un diccionario para extranjeros?


----------



## Jellby

Mariarayen said:


> *tano:* italiano (igual que para los españoles, porque hubo gran cantidad de napolitanos)



Curioso, en España se llama "tano" a los gitanos, especialmente a los que se mueven en los bajos fondos (y a veces no tienen por qué ser gitanos siquiera).


----------



## ryba

Jojojo, ¡qué hilo de coña!



lazarus1907 said:


> Por muy vulgar que sea la palabra, no entiendo cómo algunos diccionarios para extranjeros la omiten. A mí me sienta fatal cuando he pagado por un diccionario que no puedo usar para averiguar el significado de una palabra que se oye con tantísima frecuencia. Si la palabra es vulgar y fea, es asunto mío decidir si la uso o no, pero quiero saber qué significa.


Cómprate el _Diccionario de uso del español de América y España (VOX)_. Es el mejor diccionario nunca. Los de la RAE apestan con lo mal que señalan las restricciones geográficas en cuanto al uso y presentan el 50% de los coñismos (peninsularismos) sin el signo *ESP*. Él de VOX no recoge o recoge parcialmente en sus entradas solamente algunos coloquialismos "avanzados" (aunque muchos de ellos sí que recoge). 
Aquí puedes probarlo gratis:
http://www.diccionarios.com/consultas.php
Te puedes descargar una versión demo (30 días) de esta página:
http://www.abcdatos.com/programas/programa/z4484.html
 Pero nada iguala a un diccionario tradicional, no-electrónico. No suelo hacer publicidad de cosas en los foros, pero éste se lo recomiendo.

La entrada "coño" del _Diccionario de uso del español de América y España_:


> *coño*
> nombre masculino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.*
> Chile
> Nombre que se da genéricamente a la persona que es originaria de España:
> _en el aeropuerto había unos coños que acababan de llegar de Madrid._
> 
> *2.*
> malsonante
> Esp
> Parte externa del aparato genital de la mujer.
> 
> 
> 
> La entrada "coña"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *coña*
> nombre femenino
> 
> *1.*
> malsonante
> Esp
> Dicho o modo de expresión burlesco e irónico:
> _lo dijo con mucho sentido del humor y con mucha coña._
> 
> *2.*
> malsonante
> Esp
> Cosa que resulta particularmente molesta:
> _es una coña tener que aparcar en el centro de la ciudad; para entonces, ya nadie tendrá que ir a la mili, ni habrá ejército, ni bombas, ni coñas de ésas._
> 
> _._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comparado con lo que leemos en el hilo este, las entradas de arriba son bastante malas, pero al menos es algo.
> 
> Eso del diccionario de Cela, que señaló Totor, lo he oído, dicen que es muy bueno, aunque, claro, no señala algunos usos coloquiales que han aparecido en el lenguaje hace poco tiempo. Pero, una pregunta, ¿qué tal los hispanoamericanismos en el Diccionario secreto de Camilo José?
Click to expand...


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Más claro no canto un gallo, SADACA y JCMA explicaron concienzudamente lo que es el COÑO para los venezolanos, prácticamente para nosotros no es ni grosería, es como si dijeras "¿hola, qué tal?". Y sabemos su significado que en otros países suena vulgar, eso lo sabemos pero para nosotros es una palabra cotidiana, ojalá uno pudiese mandar aquí correos electrónicos, tengo uno que dice "lo que significa decir la palabra coño" y son una fotografías que no paras de decir "coño", de verdad, muy bueno este hilo y me ha hecho reír muchísimo, cuando terminé de leer dije "coño".

Otra palabra como contraréplica, para nosotros es el "no jodas", "no jodas esto", "no jodas aquello", y prácticamente el usó es igual de parecido.

Hay una frase que dices cuando de lejos ves alguna persona que te parece atractiva o simpática y cuando la vez de cerca nada que ver, cero simpatía, cero atractivo, entonces dices: "este es un coño no jodas", porqué cuando lo ves de lejos dice: "coño" y de cerca: "no jodas".


----------



## ryba

Photographe said:


> Sobre la acepción de _coño _como tacaño, jamás la había escuchado en mi país. Cuando alguien es avaro, acá decimos "apretado" o "manito de guagua" (guagua=bebé) ... si eso tiene alguna relación, yo no tengo la respuesta.


¿Y qué tal _*coñete*_?

Las guaguas tienen las manos muy pequeñas y lo que cabe dentro de ellas es muy poco. ¿De ahí *manito de guagua* = tacaño?


----------



## Jellby

bb008 said:


> Hay una frase que dices cuando de lejos ves alguna persona que te parece atractiva o simpática y cuando la vez de cerca nada que ver, cero simpatía, cero atractivo, entonces dices: "este es un coño no jodas", porqué cuando lo ves de lejos dice: "coño" y de cerca: "no jodas".



Entonces el chiste este también es aplicable a los venezolanos:

- ¿Sabes? He leído que los españoles de cada tres palabras que decimos, dos son tacos.
- ¡Coño! No jodas.


----------



## bb008

Jellby said:


> Entonces el chiste este también es aplicable a los venezolanos:
> 
> - ¿Sabes? He leído que los españoles de cada tres palabras que decimos, dos son tacos.
> - ¡Coño! No jodas.


 
Entonces ustedes también lo dicen, no tenía ni idea, que tal...


----------



## renton26

En América del Sur se usa poco. En Perú sólo cuando se quiere imitar a los españoles. Lo he oído en Nueva York mucho entre los latinos. En Perú existe el derivado coñete, que significa de puño cerrado o tacaño. Si te referías a América Latina y no a la del Sur, igual usando Pars pro Toto no es lo "pollitically correct".


----------



## Jhoanus

Lo que puedo aportar, es que en el caso de Venezuela, "coño" es una palabra muy pero muy versatil; sin embargo, en nuestro país no la utilizamos, como en España, para referirnos a la parte más íntima de una mujer...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Jhoanus said:


> Lo que puedo aportar, es que en el caso de Venezuela, "coño" es una palabra muy pero muy versatil; sin embargo, en nuestro país no la utilizamos, como en España, para referirnos a la parte más íntima de una mujer...


 

En Canarias ocurre lo mismo, es una palabra versátil que se usa con igual sentido que en Venezuela, pero que tradicionalmente *NO* se ha usado para referirse a los genitales femeninos, aunque en los últimos años por influencia del español peninsular se empieza a usar.
Cuando yo era pequeño, en los años 60 y 70, recuerdo que los niños desconocíamos el significado real de la palabra. Yo me enteré, de adolescente, cuando vine a la península.
Sin embargo, la usábamos habitualmente como palabrota comodín sin conocer su significado primigenio.
Lógicamente, para los genitales de la mujer, usábamos otras más populares.


----------



## bellota_2601

MarcB said:


> *Lo he oido en varios paises pero menos que en España y sobre todo en el sentido de exclamacion. Los Dominicanos suelen decir coñazo.*


 
Sí es cierto, aunque coño, coñazo y coñito se usan en diferentes casos para demostrar enfado o algo que está muy bueno.


----------



## Naticruz

Lo que dice María Moliner en su DUE, sobre «coño»

*«coño* (del lat. _cŭnnus)_ 
*1* *m.* vulg. *Vulva. 1 Almeja, chichi, chocho, chumino, conejo. 2 Bollo, cachucha, cajeta, chucha, concha, cuca, panocha, papaya. 
*2* Chi.; vulg. y desp. Español. 
*3* Ven., vulg. Tipo, individuo. 
*4* *adj.* Chi., Ec. *Tacaño. 
*5* *interj.* vulg. Expresa sorpresa, por lo general ante algo agradable, o enfado.»

Aquí «Chi.» corresponde a Chile y «Ven.» corresponde a Venezuela.

Saludos


----------



## dominica

Yo soy Dominicana y alla usamos la palabra tanto como los Espanoles.
Para Enfatizar, cuando nos damos un golpe, como mala palabra cuando se
lo ponemos delante de "tu madre". En Una conversacion, un poco larga, entre dos dominicanos tu lo puedes escuchar como 5 a 10 Veces.


----------



## Betildus

ryba said:


> ¿Y qué tal _*coñete*_?
> 
> Las guaguas tienen las manos muy pequeñas y lo que cabe dentro de ellas es muy poco. ¿De ahí *manito de guagua* = tacaño?


*No es tanto por el tamaño de las manitos de las guaguas, sino por lo apretaditas que están, no sueltan nada, de ahí viene el término tacaño y/o coñete.*


----------



## carlosch

En Puerto Rico la palabra_ *coño*_ se usa muchísimo, tanto o más que la palabra _carajo_ 

Los usos:



> * Peligro: Coño, Casi me caigo...
> * Dolor: Coñoooooo!!!
> * Negacion: Que no, coño!
> * Rechazo: Deja, coño...
> 
> * Saludos: Coño, saludos compadre
> * Placer: Ay, Que rico, coño...
> * Insulto: Imbécil, coño...!!!


----------



## Bashti

Cuando yo era joven, allá por los años de la Reconquista, las mujeres educadas jamás usábamos la dichosa palabra. Ahora incluso las abuelas como yo la soltamos de vez en cuando. Mi madre me hubiera lavado la boca con jabón. Como ya se ha dicho hasta la saciedad, aparte de su sentido original de genitales femeninos, es una interjección polivalente. Sé que en algunos países de Hispanoamérica es sinónimo de "español". Oí contar hace años a un exiliado de la guerra civil que cuando llegó a Chile junto con otros compañeros les recibieron con pancartas que decían: "BIENVENIDOS LOS COÑOS REPUBLICANOS", queriendo decir "a los españoles republicanos", cosa que les dejó perplejos e incluso un poco ofendidos porque en la expedición había españoles y españolas.  Verdaderamente, en comparación con otros países de habla española, somos tremendamente malhablados. Por cierto, un coñazo es una pesadez, un aburrimiento, un rollo, un petardo, dar la vara, dar la lata... Por ejemplo, "Mi prima me dio el coñazo con la historia de su divorcio". "La película de anoche fue un auténtico coñazo". "A ver si dejas de dar el coñazo con tus problemas"...


----------



## Aviador

No, no. En Chile _coño_ como apelativo para los españoles no tiene nada de despectivo, no señor. Es simplemente una forma coloquial.  La RAE está equivocada.
En el hilo *Formas despectivas de decir español en España *escribí hace tiempo lo siguiente:


Aviador said:


> [...]
> Sólo quiero recordarles que, en Chile, el común de las personas no tiene  la más remota idea de que _coño_ significa genital femenino, vulva,  y es una palabrota. Por lo tanto, el apodo de _coño_ para los  españoles aquí sólo viene del hecho de que se les oye decir esa palabra  como interjección frecuentemente y no tiene nada de despectivo o  peyorativo.
> 
> - _Me gusta mucho el pan que hacen en la panadería del coño de la  esquina_.
> [...]





Bashti said:


> [...] Oí contar hace años a un exiliado de la guerra civil que cuando llegó a Chile junto con otros compañeros les recibieron con pancartas que decían: "BIENVENIDOS LOS COÑOS REPUBLICANOS", queriendo decir "a los españoles republicanos", cosa que les dejó perplejos e incluso un poco ofendidos porque en la expedición había españoles y españolas. [...]


No conocía esta anécdota que, de ser cierta, confirma lo que digo más arriba.



Bashti said:


> [...] Verdaderamente, en comparación con  otros países de habla española, somos tremendamente malhablados. [...]


Deberías darte una vuelta por Chile. La verdad es que se me ha hecho algo muy irritante el desparpajo con que la mayoría de los chilenos suelta ahora palabrotas sin miramentos.

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Respecto de lo dicho por Aviador, una de mis hijas acabó la carrera en Santiago de Chile hace un par de años y me dijo que por allá sonaba muy extraño, igual que la palabra culo. Por lo visto os estáis poniendo al día en materia de palabrotas.
Y no quisiera extenderme pero los usos de coño en español de España son infinitos y se han popularizado tanto que ya casi no suena mal en según qué ambientes.


----------



## utrerana

Soy de Sevilla ( Andalucía) Coño se usa como bien dices  de forma exclamativa ( sorpresa) : ¡ coño qué alegría me has dado hoy!
como expresión de negación  :  ¿ lo has podido hacer? Que coño si había una cola enorme! ( osea que no pudo),.
Para expresar cansancio o que estás saturado Ejemplo: estoy hasta el coño de este libro ( jejejjee)  de igual manera dices: este libro es un verdadero coñazo.
 Y si me lo permitís , aunque todo sea muy muy vulgar , se usa también esta otra expresión: " ¡ El coño de mi hermana!": por ejemplo:Estás de acuerdo con lo que te digo  ¿no? ¿ lo vas a hacer? :! El coño  de mi hermana! yo no moveré ni un dedo . ( todo esto suena muy muy vulgar me da hasta corte pero es que se usa!¡)

   Lo usamos mujeres y hombres indistintamente .


----------



## Ibermanolo

Por aquí excepto lo de "el coño de mi hermana" el resto se usa igual que en Sevilla y en Puerto Rico.


----------



## clares3

Hola 
A Utrerana se le olvidó el coño interrogativo (¿qué coño haces?), el "hartativo" (estoy hasta el coño) y el despectivo (el coño de la Bernarda).


----------



## utrerana

Es cierto lo del coño de la Bernarda !! jajaja Me he reido al leerlo. Es una expresión  sinónima de el coño de mi hermana . No se de dónde procedeá lo del coño de la Bernarda.

                         Un beso


----------



## clares3

Hola
Hubo un hilo al respecto, estimada Utrerana. Allí explicaron de dónde venía la expresión.


----------



## Metztli

Yuribear said:


> En México tampoco se usa más que cuando hacemos bromas imitando a como hablan los españoles.... y no me regañes como al spiceman


 
Hola Yuribear,

Fíjate que hay estados de la Repúplica que sí utilizan _coño_ como los españoles... en Veracruz lo oyes todo el santo día de un lado a otro y en casi todo el estado. En Tabasco también aunque menos que en Veracruz. 

En el norte y en el centro nada mas como expresión adoptada, no? igual que _shit_ y el _hijuepu_... como que se da por épocas.

Saludos!


----------



## Neretva

Hay que ver lo que da de sí la palabra coño, vamos que por aquí es "_Chocho_ para los amigos"


----------



## perrodelmal

tigger_uhuhu said:


> Lazarus1907,
> como Yuribear te ha dicho, en México no es nada común usarla, y me atrevo a generalizar que el *no uso* se extiende a toda la República. Yo la uso mucho por herencia y todos se ríen cuando la uso, pero como no me gusta usar malas palabras y aquí no lo es, prefiero usar co*o como expresión de sorpresa o disgusto que usar otras que aquí si son groserías. Ya se que es una tontería cómo lo pienso pero...
> Saludos
> Tigger



Perdón pero en México sí se usa la palabra 'coño' sólo que no es en toda la república. Su uso se limita a la región del Golfo de México y también del Caribe Mexicano, seguramente por influencia de otras culturas caribeñas como la cubana o dominicana.

Yo conozco personas de esas regiones que la utilizan cada 5 palabras, en serio, y tiene el mismo sentido que en España.


----------



## carlosch

Se me olvidaba decir que acá una de las canciones campesinas más populares de Puerto Rico es un seis llanero titulado *¡Coño*, _Despierta Boricua_*!* La palabra coño es utilizada en la canción como un grito de avivamiento, la pueden escuchar en youtube.


----------



## yul081

Yo estoy en Costa Rica, centroamerica y no no usamos esa palabra. Se conoce como expresión meramente española!


----------



## Bashti

Aviador said:


> No, no. En Chile _coño_ como apelativo para los españoles no tiene nada de despectivo, no señor. Es simplemente una forma coloquial.  La RAE está equivocada.
> En el hilo *Formas despectivas de decir español en España *escribí hace tiempo lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> No conocía esta anécdota que, de ser cierta, confirma lo que digo más arriba.
> 
> 
> Deberías darte una vuelta por Chile. La verdad es que se me ha hecho algo muy irritante el desparpajo con que la mayoría de los chilenos suelta ahora palabrotas sin miramentos.
> 
> Saludos.



Sabía que no se usa despectivamente. Lo que pasa es que la mayoría de los españoles no lo saben y te puedes imaginar que en aquellos tiempos aún menos.


----------



## Bashti

utrerana said:


> Es cierto lo del coño de la Bernarda !! jajaja Me he reido al leerlo. Es una expresión  sinónima de el coño de mi hermana . No se de dónde procedeá lo del coño de la Bernarda.
> 
> Un beso



La Bernarda debía de ser una protituta muy frecuentada porque yo siempre lo he oído cuando la gente entra y sale continuamente en algún sitio: una casa, una habitación, un despacho, molestando a los que están allí: "Pero ¿qué os habéis creído? ¿que esto es el coño de la Bernarda?"


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

En Latinoamérica, constituida por paises que acogieron a muchos inmigrantes españoles que usaban el término *coño* junto con cada tercera palabra, se les denominó *coños*, tal como *bachichas* a los italianos, *gabachos* a los franceses y *turcos* a los árabes.

Estas denominaciones no eran halagadoras pero tampoco despectivas, salvo que se les quisiera dar esta intención con la inflexión de voz.


----------



## JGreco

> Ya otros han contestado. Yo diria en la zona del caribe: las islas, Col y  Ven,partes de Centroamerica y Peru .
> al igual de Venezuela. Como exclimacion o insulto. Se dice co** de su  madre/abuela. Muchas veces se oye junto a carajo.



Estoy de acuerdo con todo que usted dijo. En Panamá esta palabra  se utiliza con frecuencia.


----------



## El peruano

En Perú, es usada esta palabra por quien aún juega a las canicas, pues según las reglas del juego, primero tienes que lanzar la canica, comienza quien esta más cerca del "COÑO"(agujero hecho en la tierra), después tiene que buscar "chimplar"(acertar la canica del oponente) y después acertar el coño(you win).

Claro que ese juego es muy antiguo y debe hacer referencia a la vulgaridad de los españoles, pero en Perú, quedó acuñado al bendito agujero(del juego claro jejejeje), y no tiene el mínimo de vulgaridad, a pesar de ser una jerga. Además en mi país no se usa esa expresión para referirse a la vagina, los peruanos tenemos imaginación y no necesitamos copiar lo que ya fue inventado.

Saludos


----------



## oxk

Es curioso y hasta gracioso ver que la palabra "coño", tan reprobable como utilizada en España, parece que en su día la trayeron por las américas ocultando su significado principal/original "vagina", que era tabú, evidentemente.
Y parece que esto ha llegado hasta tal punto que, desconociendo el significado original, allá se usa la palabra en otros contextos y significados muy parecidos (agujero, etc). Incluso veo que en Puerto Rico y Venezuela usan "coño" como muletilla, como en España; _deja coño! que no, coño! Coño,casi me caigo!_ pero al desconocer el significado real de la palabra, no les parece vulgar 

Saludos


----------



## Lou Cid

En Argentina el uso se ha perdido con el tiempo, por eso creo que los más jóvenes se han sorprendido. Yo soy nieto de inmigrantes españoles, por eso estuve más expuesto al "coño" (la palabra) en la época que vivían mis abuelos. Y sabía que era una "mala palabra" que no debía repetir, je. Ahora, tengo amigos venezolanos y creo que no pueden decir más de tres palabras sin un coño!


----------



## betezeta

Aunque dijeron que en México no se usa esta palabra, yo les aseguro que, por lo menos aquí en Veracruz, la usamos todo el tiempo. Se usa, sobre todo, para darle énfasis a las oraciones, o para expresar exasperación: 
-¡Coño!¡Ya te dije que no hagas eso!
o
-¡¿Por qué coño no me haces caso?! 

También puede ir solo, y denota sorpresa o frustración:
-¡¡¡COÑO!!! ¡Me corté con este cuchillo!
o
-¡Coño, mamá, la computadora no sirve!

También tiene el significado de "aparato genital femenino" pero, curiosamente, es el significado que menos he escuchado que se utilice.
Espero que te sirva de algo.


----------



## El peruano

oxk no es que se desconozca la palabra, por lo contrario es la tarjeta de presentación del pueblo español,(los caracteriza) lo que pasa es que es simplemente una jerga para ese agujero, claro que coincide en forma escrita y graciosamente en la forma física ....jejejeje


----------



## ivitronx

En Chile he escuchado reiteradas veces que se les llame así a los españoles, como a los uruguayos o argentinos se les dice "el che" al español se le dice "el coño".
Pero por estos lares no es nada ordinario decir coño, es interesante el hecho de que algunos términos pierdan su contenido vulgar como lo es_ joder _en el contexto Rioplatense, que no es mas que molestar, y coger que en España lo utilizan para mencionar el acto de tomar un objeto equivale a lo que joder es en España.


----------



## Aviador

ivitronx said:


> En Chile he escuchado reiteradas veces que se les llame así a los españoles, como a los uruguayos o argentinos se les dice "el che" al español se le dice "el coño".
> Pero por estos lares no es nada ordinario decir coño, es interesante el hecho de que algunos términos pierdan su contenido vulgar como lo es_ joder _en el contexto Rioplatense, que no es mas que molestar, y coger que en España lo utilizan para mencionar el acto de tomar un objeto equivale a lo que joder es en España.


Hay varias intervenciones en esta serie de hilos unidos que explican sobre el uso del término _coño_ en Chile. Por ejemplo, la de Juan Carlos Garling. También yo intervine con mi opinión.


----------



## jorgema

Solo debo agregar que en el Perú la palabra se conoce pero no es de un uso muy amplio. Se emplea sobre todo para caracterizar a los españoles, y estoy seguro de que si alguien soltara un *¡coño!* como exclamación en medio de una conversación la gente lo miraría raro o lo tomaría como una españolada (lo mismo si dijera ¡joder!). 
Además debo comentar, bastante a destiempo, que me extraña lo que pone* El peruano *en sus dos comentarios. El agujero del juego de las canicas no es un coño sino un "ñoco"; no creo que se trate de un caso de vesre, ya que la palabra ñoco es bastante antigua, se usaba a todo nivel y hasta dio nombre a una escultura que representaba justamente a un niño jugando a las canicas.


----------



## edisson1972

cordial saludo, referente a la expresión "coño" en Colombia no se utiliza comúnmente como lo utilizan otros países vecinos, nosotros como jerga o interjección la utilizamos para significar la vagina de la mujer o utilizamos la palabra  "coñazo" como dar o recibir un golpe.

para decir vulgaridades a otra persona las decimos de otra forma , pero menos utilizando la palabra "coño"


----------



## edisson1972

cordial saludo, en Colombia la palabra "coño" solo la utilizamos para referirnos vulgarmente a la vagina de la mujer, además de algunas veces decir " que coñazo" al recibir un golpe fuerte, pero no la utilizamos como dijo el amigo venezolano, posiblemente en la frontera con Venezuela, pero en el resto de Colombia no la utilizamos asï...; es más casi ni la utilizamos.


----------

